# Faite gaffe aux arnaques!!!



## Ealdu (21 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'achète et je vend de temps en temps sur les forums mes téléphones, ordinateurs ...
Par exemple il y 2 ans j'ai acheté un 3GS sur un forum concurrent, je l'ai revendu 1 ans plus tard ici, toutes les transactions se sont super bien passées, l'argent transité par paypal, bref sérieux rapide et sympa.

Là, je mets en vente un ipad et que des galères.
2 arnaques: et surtout ce qui me dérange le plus à chaque fois sur les paiements sécurisés.
Le premier par Hipay le second par Paypal.

C'est moi ou les arnaqueurs s'installent sur les forums????

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h42 ----------

Nouvelle constatation:

Sur eB... c'est carrément des folles enchères, 1000 voire 2000 pour un iPad 1, la vente est foutu pour le vendeur car je ne crois pas au sérieux de l'acheteur, qui sont toujours les mêmes (même pseudo caché) et profil 0 bien sur....

Comprend pas bien l'intérêt de détruire le marché de l'occasion comme ça !?!?!?
:mouais:


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2011)

Étrange en effet.

Je n'ai pas tenté de vendre mon iPad 1 mais c'est sur qu'à ces prix, c'est débile.

Sur eBay, il y a toujours moyen de virer un enchérisseur. Mais bon, ça demande du temps et de la gestion.


----------



## Ealdu (21 Mars 2011)

Et puis ta vente est foutu, tu perd du temps et de la crédibilité.

J'avoue que j'ai plus envie de vendre et encore moins acheter par petite annonce.

Notre iPad a toujours été soigné, protégé... Je le vend à la cote Mac2sell que je pense très honnête. Pour une personne qui hésite sur l'achat d'un premier iPad ou qui en veut un second à moins cher je trouvais cela sympa les occas mais là, je ne peux donner tord à l'acheteur.

Je crois que je vais le garder et on verra plus tard....


----------

